# Wallbuys.com: Fangshi Shishuang 世双 2*2 Testers Needed



## Echo Cubing (Nov 28, 2013)

Dear Cuber,

After the designer of Funs puzzle posted on MF8 BBS China, we are looking forward to this new 2*2 and hoping it would be a new breakthrough in 2*2.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?42462-2*2-quot-Funs-Puzzle-quot-%E6%96%B9%E6%98%AF(fangshi)
This thread was posted on June 13th, 2013. Click here to see details of Shishuang世双

*Wallbuys needs 12 testers to test this new cube. 10 testers would be chose from this thread, other two testers would be chose on WALLBUYS official thread for appreciation of their support.*

*Expire Time: December 6th, 2013 (Hong Kong Time)*

*Requirements:*
1. Reply this thread with your email, WCA profile, YouTube ID.
2. Make a video review for this cube after you receive this order in 2 weeks.
3. If you didn't make a video review after you receive this cube, your name will be shown on our blacklist.

ps: The size depends on our stock.

*If you couldn't make a video review, please mention on the post. We will pick THREE members and send each of them a free Sulong.*

SuLong Details

This is also thread for posting any review, thoughts about Shishuang世双 2*2
Just confirmed with Funs Puzzle, and they are glad to sponsor us!
Testers will be chose by Funs Puzzle& Wallbuys
Wallbuys reserves all right in this event

*You could also share your thought with Funs Puzzle's designer. He has posted on this thread!*


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 28, 2013)

Sounds fun, It will give me a good chance to test out my new camera.

1. [email protected]
2. 2008GROM01
3. ender9994

All the plastic tiles even with the edges of the cube or are they inset or slightly raised?

Doug


----------



## SweetSolver (Nov 28, 2013)

I would love to test this cube for Wallbuys. I will make a video review within a few days if I am chosen. I would also be happy to get the Sulong instead.

Email: [email protected]
WCA: I currently do not have a WCA profile
YouTube: SweetSolving


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Nov 28, 2013)

Awesome. 

Email: [email protected]
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/brainofcubing
WCA ID: 2013AKER01


----------



## tehcubedude (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/tehcubedude
WCA ID: 2013DICK01


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 28, 2013)

youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/rossiehoorn
WCA ID: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012POOT01


----------



## TandborsteN (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/CSTandborsteN
WCA: Don't have one.


----------



## TheFarEastGuy (Nov 28, 2013)

The ShiShuang sounds interesting...
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: No WCA ID - Haven't competed 
YouTube: gotgood00


----------



## ottozing (Nov 28, 2013)

Name: Jayden McNeill
Youtube: youtube.com/ottozing (500+ subscribers)
WCA records: 1.99 2x2 average (3rd in the world, 1st in Australia)
Email: [email protected]


----------



## AndersB (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile
Youtube channel


----------



## Rien (Nov 28, 2013)

Email:[email protected]
WCA : 2011ROSA05
Youtube Channel: drackhole (Edgar Hernandez)
I can do a lot in the mexican community 'cause I´m admin in the group of my the country.


----------



## Potterapple (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/lunarjeter
WCA ID: 2013KAPO01 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013KAPO01

I could do a review within a week probably. I would also be happy with a sulong instead.It doesnot matter to me as it would be my first review.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 28, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Name: Jayden McNeill
> Youtube: youtube.com/ottozing (500+ subscribers)
> WCA records: 1.99 2x2 average (3rd in the world, 1st in Australia)
> Email: [email protected]



Name: Os Carrot Handersen
Youtube: more subscribers than ottozing :3
WCA records: bahhh, 3rd in Denmark, but at least I have WR history section on my page ^_^
Email: [email protected]


----------



## guinepigs rock (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello 
email [email protected]
WCA 2010BRES01
youtube guinepigsrock and quadcuber


----------



## KarlCubing (Nov 28, 2013)

I have a feeling that the funs 2x2 may feel like the 3x3 version, which I like :O


----------



## JoshCuber (Nov 28, 2013)

WCA ID: None
Youtube Channel: www.youtube.com/user/JoshtheCuber1/videos (no videos yet but this would be a good way to get me started)
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Vida96 (Nov 28, 2013)

Name: Dominik Vidaković
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013VIDA03
YouTube ID: http://www.youtube.com/MySweetGuitar

I would like to do review in Croatian so that Croatians can see this cube


----------



## TheRealIL2Cube (Nov 28, 2013)

I would love to test such a cube. I love making YouTube videos. Hopefully I get a chance ! I'm currently sub-21 (ongoing to sub-20)
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013CALP01
YouTube Channel: ILike2Cube (please check out my newer vids, they are made much better, I've been finding ways to improve lately)


----------



## Yifan Wu (Nov 28, 2013)

Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/tommy150104
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WUIF01
Email: [email protected]


----------



## piyushp761 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello, I want to be chosen for testing...
E-mail- [email protected]
WCA- 2013PASS01
My Youtube with 300+ Subscribers- BestInTheWorld
Thanks!!


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 28, 2013)

[email protected]
2013MAHM02 (ranked 2nd in the world for 2x2 average: 1.96s ER)
YouTubechannel

I can make a video.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 28, 2013)

[email protected]
2010HUNT02
thetx789


I avg like 3.5-4.5 on 2x2 now. I have a comp coming up on the 8th Dec so I should have a better official average by then.


----------



## RadenHeart (Nov 28, 2013)

hi
gmail:[email protected]
official avg2.23
wca id:http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011KARI03


facebook.com/mohammadreza.karimi.5473


----------



## KiwiCuber (Nov 28, 2013)

Name: Alex Asbery

WCA id: 2013ASBE01 (link on left)

Youtube: KiwiCuber13 (http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCymC...VByUynA/videos) 
No videos yet but looking to start uploading so this could be a great start.


----------



## funs puzzle (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank Echo Cubing help organize this test activities, Expect testers can offer more comments and suggestions ​​for this product.


----------



## ikakojavaxa (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
Wca: Don't have it yet.
Youtube Channel: Ikakojavaxa

I have tested cubes from Wallbuys.com before, Echo Cubing sent me a Shengshou Megaminx to test once, the review is on my Channel..


----------



## Neo24 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Tester Here.*

HI my name is Neo im from philippines 
My Email is [email protected]
WCA Profile-N/A
Youtube ID-NeoCubing LINK:http://www.youtube.com/neocubing


----------



## Aakash (Nov 28, 2013)

My Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013PUTT01
Youtube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/aputtige

If I get the cube I'll definitely do a video or a comparison of sorts. But due to the fact that I have shitty bandwidth most of the time, and I'm a bit lazy, I don't mind getting the Sulong.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 28, 2013)

Rowe Hessler
Former World Champion and former WR holder for single and average, .96 and 2.45. Just started practicing again, Id love to try it.
[email protected]


----------



## Alexisa (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello Echo
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: I do not have a WCA ID
Youtube Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsdYsaP3xdTrs2N6DVQ6bUw

If I get the 2x2 I will review it as soon as I get it and upload it as soon as possible!


----------



## Mikel (Nov 28, 2013)

Brandon Mikel

[email protected]
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011MIKE01
https://www.youtube.com/user/rayquazapwn88

I have come the closest on the 2x2-7x7 relay with missing only 2 center pieces on 7x7. I would give a pleasant review of this cube and demonstrate its abilities in speedsolves and blindfold solves.


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID
Youtube channel


----------



## Ollie (Nov 28, 2013)

Ollie Frost
[email protected]
WCA stuff
YouTube


----------



## rockstarrev (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: None 
Youtube CHannel: Revanth SHarma Kollegala


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 28, 2013)

Rami Sbahi

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2011SBAH01
YouTube: INSANEcuber (630+ Subscribers, very active of a YouTuber with much cubing knowledge)

*Official Times*

*2x2:* 1.69 Single, 2.40 Average

I would love to test this cube because I LOVE my FangShi and I could expose this to people who watch me on YouTube. It would be *great*!


----------



## Sriram Govind (Nov 28, 2013)

email : [email protected]
WCA Profie : https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013GOVI02
Youtube Account : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDGOoKdESYi4VkbUtU5YNUw
Name : G.Sriram


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 28, 2013)

Cool.
Name: Antoine Cantin
Email: [email protected]
WCA: top40 in the world at 2x2, 12.99 3x3 OH average, 2nd in the world
Youtube: over 1000 subscribers


----------



## Noel (Nov 28, 2013)

Name: Noel Yzaguirre
Email: [email protected]
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/SpeedCuberXD
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011QUEZ01


----------



## Jhahoua (Nov 28, 2013)

Name Joshua
Email [email protected]
Youtube http://www.youtube.com/user/JhahouaRubiks (It has 2,200+ subscribers)
WCA ID http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011FERA01
Here is a video of me getting a 1.82 2x2 single http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJxNVlfuoS0&feature=c4-overview&list=UUBsZd1A8czRtPYokxk3E97A


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013GARC01
Channel: D2Cubes

I average 2- 3 seconds on 2x2 with lbl and cll.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 28, 2013)

[email protected]
2013MCCA01
www.youtube.com/Youcuber2


----------



## SnipeCube (Nov 28, 2013)

Name: Christopher Lambert
Email: [email protected]
Youtube channel: Youtube.com/snipecube
WCA: Currently I do not have a wca profile

I have the original fangshi, fangshi 54.6 mm, and hopefully the fangshi 2x2


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 28, 2013)

Name: Michael womack

E-mail: [email protected] 
Wca 2010WOMA01
youtube https://www.youtube.com/user/michael1234252


----------



## Kyle™ (Nov 28, 2013)

[email protected]
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004ALLA01
http://www.youtube.com/user/KyleAllaire
I've been speedcubing for 9+ years, so I can provide a great review!


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 28, 2013)

[email protected]
https://www.youtube.com/user/Lchu01

Haven't got a WCA profile yet as of now. 

Would love to test another cube from Fangshi, this one looks awesome.


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Nov 28, 2013)

Name: Haaris Jamil
Email: [email protected]
Youtube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/ParadoxCubing
WCA: I do not have a WCA ID yet, but I average around 15-16 seconds on 3x3

I have almost 2000 subscribers and 100,000+ views. I am experienced with making reviews and unboxings as well as testing cubes as I have done so in the past. I am a big fan of the funs puzzle company, I love the ShuangRen and it's my main, I can't wait to test out the new ShiShuang! I can definitely have the review out in 2 weeks


----------



## AlexCube (Nov 28, 2013)

Name: Juho Heikkinen

Email: [email protected]
Youtube channel:http://www.youtube.com/user/heikkijuho
WCA ID: Not yet.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 28, 2013)

Name: Yuxuan Chen
Email: [email protected]
WCA profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CHEN54 (as of right now, 117th in China for average)
YouTube ID: http://www.youtube.com/user/rainpaw4

I'll be getting a 55mm fangshi 2x2 anyway (either through this thread, from the wallbuys website, or from the cubicle) so I don't really care that much about size. I'll be doing a first impressions and a review after 500+ solves so people know how the cube changes over time. I'll also compare it to the dayan 2x2, wittwo 2x2, fangshi shuangren 57mm, and fangshi shuangren 54.6mm.


----------



## Activaler (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/act1valer
WCA ID:2013CONT02


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Nov 28, 2013)

Name: Gabriel Dechichi Barbar

E-mail: [email protected]
WCA Profile
Youtube Channel (almost 3000 subscribers)

South America recordist for 3x3 Average (8.94) and single (7.16) and 2x2 Average (2.22, 8th WR).


----------



## CheesePuffs (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile: 2013WANG63
Youtube: YYW Cubing (I've had channels in the past, this is a new collaborative channel)


----------



## Riley (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007WOOR01
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/MyLifeIsRiley


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 28, 2013)

omg wallbuys yai! 

Name: Sammy Tawakkol
Email : [email protected]
WCA profile : 2013TAWA01
YT: CubingBattles

Design looks pretty cool. I would like to see how it compares to other cubes. Perhaps a new twist? 
The tiles might help with recognition. If you were to make a new one in the future, you can make interchangeable tiles?
You can dye the tiles and put stickers?

This will be fun to play with (If I get to test it, of course)


----------



## Aunk (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA Id: 2013SOMA05, http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013SOMA05
Youtube Channel: youtube.com/kakarobinhomaicon


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012CHOS01
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/stevecuber1

2.96 2x2 official average.


----------



## Bobo (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
Wca profile : https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012TANA04
youtube:http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3rZVtBlTbo8FhEWr6_lPHg

Records :2.77 official 2x2 average, 47 in the World.

I can't do a video review because I don't have video camera,but if I will have this cube I will try to write my opinions.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]

WCA ID:http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009olso01

Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/?app=desktop#/user/cyotheking?desktop_uri=/user/cyotheking

Official times: current 2x2 average world record holder with 1.71


----------



## Ronanvdv (Nov 28, 2013)

email:[email protected]

youtube:5gamers1noob (can be also other channel i will sent you than an email)

wca: no profile

can do a review


----------



## TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2013MEND03
YouTube channel

I wasn't as good at 2x2 as I am now at the time of the only competition I've been to. And even then, that was a bad average for me.
I love the ShuangRen. It's been my main since I got it, and I'm really interested in this cube. Unfortunately, I don't think I will be able to make a review.


----------



## MatthewC (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2013CUNN03
Youtube: Matthew C


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 28, 2013)

Bill Wang
[email protected]
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXf7m_EH_SKNBeNUvaHOZ8A
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WANG68

2.40 official 2x2 average. 1.61 unofficial 2x2 average of 12.


----------



## cubingallday (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile: 2013SOMA01
Youtube: www.youtube.com/Cubingmasternumer8


----------



## maytagcuber34 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello, I am not exactly a "WR Solver", but I still love cubing with a passion, and would make as good of a video as I can. I would be thrilled if I were chosen 
E-mail: [email protected]
WCA: Don't have one, because like I said, I'm not an amazing cuber(but I have a vast cubing knowledge)
Youtube: maytag34 (I haven't made but a few videos, but if I got the cube then I could start now)

Thank You For Your Consideration!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LouisCormier (Nov 29, 2013)

I would love to test this cube for your shop.

email: [email protected]
WCA: 2010CORM02
Youtube: louiscormier12 

Currently hold 8 canadian records and 3 North American records (megaminx single, megaminx average and 3x3 with feet single). Also, 1.08 official 2x2 single and 2.81 2x2 average. Thank you for your consideration!


----------



## kyleavery (Nov 29, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile
Youtube Channel

Although I have not competed in 2x2, I do enjoy it. I like the Fangshi v1, and would like to compare it to the first and second versions of the 3x3.

 Thanks for considering


----------



## moluk34 (Nov 29, 2013)

I would love to test fangshi 2x2, because i am waiting for it since you posted some of 1st photos. I dont have youtube channel but i will make a video review and post it on official Polish forum (if i have to do it in english i will just make 2 rewies) i think Poland is great market. and btw i am member of your funpage on facebook
Email: [email protected]
WCA: I dont have 
Youtube channel dont have (but i will make one to post review)


----------



## tazzvidz (Nov 29, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
Wca profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013KOND01
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/TazzVidz


----------



## CubeorCubes (Nov 29, 2013)

Name: Theo Tan
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: None
YouTube: CubeorCubes


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 29, 2013)

I've just PM'd you my details.


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Nov 29, 2013)

It sounds good.. I'd like to give it a try.
Name: Daniel Cano Salgado
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011SALG01
Email: [email protected]
Youtube Account: http://www.youtube.com/user/zzdanielzz29


----------



## MatthewC (Nov 29, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2013CUNN03
YT: Matthew C ( https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6CkD_dEm3xqrp8NMiA3cgQ )


----------



## MisterChris (Nov 29, 2013)

Email: rubikschris(at)hotmail.com
WCA id: 2012KOSS01
YouTube: MisterChrisCuber


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 29, 2013)

Here I go..

mail: [email protected]
WCAid: 2011VARG01
YouTube: TiLiMayor


----------



## Away (Nov 30, 2013)

mail: [email protected]
WCAid: unfortunately I do not have a ID as I have yet to participate in a cubing competition due to school and time constraints
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/xnoryoku
I do not post many videos on my youtube, so I am afraid that I will not be too helpful if I were to make a review. But if I am selected, I will be sure to make one! Otherwise, I am hoping to apply for the sulong!


----------



## Echo Cubing (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for all your participation!

Testers would be picked on December 7th


----------



## makssl6911 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey Echo, remember me? Probably not, but ok.
I would love to test this cube, i'm about 25 sec. 
I'd make a written review.


----------



## carloscarneros (Nov 30, 2013)

Name: Carlos Carneros Torner
Youtube: youtube.com/sprct22
WCA records: 2.39 single
Email: [email protected]


----------



## origamieder (Nov 30, 2013)

Name: Eder Olivencia
E-mail: [email protected]
WCA Profile: 2012GONZ10
Youtube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/origamieder
Hope I win, good luck to everyone!


----------



## Kuba (Nov 30, 2013)

Name: Jakub Wolniewicz
WCA
Youtube
E-mail - [email protected]


----------



## Ryan Peroutka (Nov 30, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013PERO03
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/TheClassyCuber
i have over 450 subscribers, so i could show it to a lot of people!


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Nov 30, 2013)

Matěj Mužátko
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2013MUAT01
YouTube: MatejMuzatko


----------



## Echo Cubing (Dec 1, 2013)

makssl6911 said:


> Hey Echo, remember me? Probably not, but ok.
> I would love to test this cube, i'm about 25 sec.
> I'd make a written review.



Yes, i still remember you. Thanks for your participation.

We will choose testers with Funs Puzzle designer on December 7th.

Feel free to post your thoughts on this cube!


----------



## animeshsareen12 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi, I am looking for cubes to test and I have much experience. My email is
[email protected] My wca profile is 2013SARE01
My youtube is insanelyawesome cuber.


I average around 4-5 seconds now, on 2x2.
17-20 on 3x3


----------



## 7nand (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi, I would like to test the Fangshi ShiShuang. I would definitely make a review of it.
Name - Anand
E-mail ID - [email protected]
WCA Profile - Haven't participated yet
Youtube - http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCegiRCejuNqxCFu6oOUU8xA


----------



## kcl (Dec 1, 2013)

Name: Kennan LeJeune
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013LEJE03

WCA records.. 4.61 fail average, my global is a mid 3. I'm more than happy to make a fully edited, HD review.


----------



## SpartanParsa (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello, 

My name is Parsa, but most of you know me as ParsaPuzzles.
I would love to test this cube.
The Shuang Ren is my main, and all time favorite 3x3.
If you would pick me, I will make a: -Short Review
-Long Review
-Dutch Review
-Unboxing video
-Average of 5
-First impressions video
That are a lot of videos lol 
My youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/ParsaPuzzles 
My main emailadress: [email protected]
My WCA id: I have no 
It would be a honor.

Greetings, Parsa


----------



## 2minutenoodlezz (Dec 2, 2013)

Name: Jordan Qiu
E-mail: [email protected]
WCA Profile: 2013QIUJ01
I will not be able to make a youtube video because I do not have a proper set up to do so.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Dec 3, 2013)

Just got the package from Mr.Chen (the designer of Funs Puzzle)


----------



## FrostCuber (Dec 3, 2013)

Testing this cube would be a great honor! Please pick me. I average around 4.5 seconds and this might be able to really boost my times! I will also be able to make as many youtube videos as possible for this cube!

Here is my channel - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDRgwmsaAUelqd-FMSnbjew
WCA - I have no WCA profile 
Email - [email protected]

Thank You for your Consideration!


----------



## LeganM10 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello ! You know I love to Test this amazing cube ! I have the number one latinamerican speedcubing Youtube channel !  and i make videos frecuently ! please chose me !

EMAIL : [email protected]

YOUTUBE CHANNEL : http://www.youtube.com/user/leganm10 ( 5k + subs )

i don t have WCA id


----------



## Thenio (Dec 3, 2013)

Wojciech Włodarczyk
Email: [email protected]
YT Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/ThenioCube
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012WODA01
I have just cooperated with Wallbuys.com&Echo Cubing 
Thanks for your consideration


----------



## kane090 (Dec 3, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
YouTube: RishCubez
WCA Profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013NELL01


----------



## KyLilyCuber (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi echo! Kai here 

[email protected]

YouTube : Gayao Kyoobing

I will be participating in some competitions next year, hope i will be chosen!


----------



## oskarinmix (Dec 3, 2013)

Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras
Venezuela (LatinAmerica Cuber)
email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013CONT01
Youtube channel : www.youtube.com/user/djoscarmix


----------



## danielwrr (Dec 3, 2013)

Helloooo Echo!
I'm Daniel Waldir from Brazil! 

Name: Daniel Waldir

E-mail: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2011ROSA06
Youtube: HDCubesPuzzles and danielwrr1


----------



## tonyz21 (Dec 3, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID:Will probably get one in 4 days
Youtube channel:: www.youtube.com/TheCubeAddiction


----------



## leodeigo12345 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi!
WCA ID: 2011CHEN55
YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/leodeigo12345
E-Mail: [email protected]
Will post review in 4 days after recieving.


----------



## Mark6amal (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi my name is Marcus Amal, I am interested in testing the new Funs 2x2
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2013AMAL01
I will make a video one week after i get the puzzle, and i will be uploading it on Youtube.com/user/thecubeshock

My Thoughts on the Designer:
First i have some questions, What got you in to designing? How fast can you solve the rubiks cube? How did you come up with the design of the Fangshi 3x3?Are you going to design the Fangshi 4x4?
(It would be really cool if i could get these answers, so i can tell my veiwers!)
My thoughts
It was kind of cool since after the Fangshi shown on crazybad channel a lot of the newer faster cubes started to come out! 
I really liked the quietness of the fangshi and the scratchy feeling!


----------



## Nihahhat (Dec 4, 2013)

Mason Langenderfer
Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile: 2013LANG03
YouTube: istackr (1,250+ subscribers)

I would be more than willing to make a thorough review about the cube.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 4, 2013)

Nihahhat said:


> Mason Langenderfer
> Email: [email protected]
> WCA Profile: 2013LANG03
> YouTube: istackr (1,250+ subscribers)
> ...





Spoiler



He's also a WR cupstacker, so you should let him review it!


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 5, 2013)

Cameron Stollery
Email: rctacameron [at] gmail.com
WCA profile: 2010STOL01
YouTube: RCTACameron

As you can see from my YouTube channel, I am an experienced 2x2 solver with over 800 subscribers, and I have made reviews before. I am also the current 2x2 world champion.


----------



## tomthed (Dec 5, 2013)

I'd love to test this cube and I enjoy making reviews!

Tom Ongetta-Dagnoni
Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile: Not yet!
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/guesswhat6789

Thanks


----------



## Ollie (Dec 5, 2013)

Ollie Frost
[email protected]
YouTube
WCA


----------



## Echo Cubing (Dec 7, 2013)

*Thank you for your support on Wallbuys & Funs Puzzle*

*The testers for Funs ShiShuang have been chosen as followed:*
thecubedude
ottozing
scottishcuber
antoineccantin
Jhahoua
Youcuber2 
Gabriel Dechichi 
Rubiks560 （remove) *LeganM10* 
Thenio
Nihahhat 

Congratulations for you guys, we also generated* 3 testers for SuLong.*
ThomasJE
Lchu613
BrainOfSweden

Please send email to* [email protected]*and PM for your information in *48 hours*, otherwise, we will pick another tester instead.
Send your information in this form:
First name: 
Last name: 
Street address: 
City: 
Province: 
Zip code: 
Country: 
Telephone number: 
*Please make an unboxing video and one review video after you receive the package in 2 weeks.*
We are very appreciate for your support and feel sorry for those who havent been chose on this event. 
Anyway, enjoy cubing is our main spirit!


----------



## Echo Cubing (Dec 8, 2013)

There are three colors for Funs Shishuang.
For your choice,
First come first served!


----------



## KyLilyCuber (Dec 8, 2013)

Lol its always the same people getting them


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 8, 2013)

Echo Cubing said:


> There are three colors for Funs Shishuang.
> For your choice,
> First come first served!



So do we choose our preferred colour? Because I'd like it in black if possible.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 8, 2013)

Echo Cubing said:


> There are three colors for Funs Shishuang.
> For your choice,
> First come first served!



I forgot to specify in my email (The one titled "Always Surprise"). I would prefer black though .If black isn't possible, then white is my second choice.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Dec 8, 2013)

Echo Cubing said:


> There are three colors for Funs Shishuang.
> For your choice,
> First come first served!



I forgot to say which color in my email. I would prefer black, but white would be my second choice. 
Thanks.


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 8, 2013)

Wait so we PM and send an email?
Thanks!


----------



## kcl (Dec 8, 2013)

Paradox Cubing said:


> They basically don't pick you if you haven't been to a competition before, and they only pick the top 10 fastest. Speed shouldn't matter for making a review, I've seen great reviews from people who have never been to competition and aren't even that fast. That's why it's always the same people getting picked. This system is flawed.



Ehhh generally the fast people cut to the chase with the reviews. They have more influence on their fan base and they tend to have more subscribers.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 8, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Ehhh generally the fast people cut to the chase with the reviews. They have more influence on their fan base and they tend to have more subscribers.



I'd have thought they would've chosen Rowe or Cameron based on that assumption. Alas!


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 8, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I'd have thought they would've chosen Rowe or Cameron based on that assumption. Alas!



Yeah but it's not like they're world champions or anything!


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 9, 2013)

I've been picked twice for testing cubes. I've never been to a competition and I'm barely sub-20.


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh dear. The post-selection arguments.

I agree, somebody almost certainly "deserved" a test cube more than I did. Even though I got a Sulong, which isn't technically a test cube.
TBH not sure why I got picked. Must be my golden personality. 
Srsly though it's really not that big of a deal. And of course I'm glad I got picked.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you for your support. We look forward to your video reviews on this thread.

Also, Most of packages for testers have been shipped. Track here on wallbuys.com/ordertrack for tracking number.


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 23, 2013)

My unboxing.


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 29, 2013)

My Sulong review should be up soon, I'll add the video to this thread. For now, a text summary:
*Overall: *Awesome 3x3, especially for the price. Personally my new main. 

*Feel/Sound: *It sounds pretty loud out of the box, low sort of crunchy sound. Once lubed gets a bit subdued. Feels kind of buttery, but with clacks in between. If you get the imagery. The plastic doesn't feel cheap or anything to me.

*Speed:* Around Zhanchi speed from my experience, but that's based on my cubes. Basically, very controllable, yet fast, especially after lubing. At looser tensions it does glide a bit more.

*Corner cutting: *I would say sufficient for anybody, for those who care it does 45 fine at my tensions, reverse cuts as much as a Zhanchi. More importantly than the amount it cuts though, it cuts quite easily and makes a pretty forgiving cube. 

*Locks/Pops: *Pretty good anti-popping, pretty much unpoppable for me at my tensions which I would say are pretty average tensions. At a looser tension maybe it would pop. Pretty much no locking unless you get it a bit tight. If you drop it the caps can come off, but really not during solving/normal usage. 

*Stability: *Holds its shape fine, unlike, say, SR which deforms or wobbles around sometimes if you know what I mean.

*Aesthetics:* I love the stickers that it comes with, nice and bright (I think maybe half-brights + sky blue), good quality, not too thin. The plastic (white) is different from the Fangshi white, it seems less dyed, almost translucent.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 29, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> My Sulong review should be up soon, I'll add the video to this thread. For now, a text summary:
> *Overall: *Awesome 3x3, especially for the price. Personally my new main.
> 
> *Feel/Sound: *It sounds pretty loud out of the box, low sort of crunchy sound. Once lubed gets a bit subdued. Feels kind of buttery, but with clacks in between. If you get the imagery. The plastic doesn't feel cheap or anything to me.
> ...



Are you sure about what this thread is about?


----------



## ottozing (Dec 29, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Are you sure about what this thread is about?



They also gave away Sulongs to test. Read the whole thread.


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 29, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Are you sure about what this thread is about?


Yes.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Dec 30, 2013)

My unboxing. Pretty nice so far, although I'm not sure if I'm a fan of the feel of this cube.
Edit: I know in the video I said the logo was printed, but it's a sticker lol.


----------



## Shashwat (Dec 30, 2013)

*I'd love to be a tester!!!*

Name: Shashwat Jolly
WCA ID: 2013JOLL01
Youtube channel: CubiCraze
Records: 1.69 single, 5.43 average

Thanks for the opportunity Echo!


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 2, 2014)

Here's my Sulong unboxing. Sorry it's a bit late.
[video=youtube_share;ouQxFHF_eD8]http://youtu.be/ouQxFHF_eD8[/video]


----------



## Amit Sheffer (Jan 2, 2014)

Amit Sheffer
WCA profile: 2010SHEF01
Youtube: sheffer85
[email protected]

Will review on youtube


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Jan 3, 2014)

Email: [email protected]
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013RAMR01
Youtube Channel: rsquaredcuber


----------



## ottozing (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## pjk (Jan 8, 2014)

This thread has been closed. Threads like this are no longer allowed. Please see the announcement here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...re-Area-No-Longer-Allowed&p=940703#post940703


----------

